# checking ip address in osx



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

how do you check your ip address in osx?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

http://whatismyip.com


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks that is an interesting website but what i am trying to find out concerns troubleshooting with a pc if someone cannot surf i have them go to a dos prompt and type ipconfig and i find out whether they have the correct ip address subnet mask and default gateway for the network. with windows often people get an autoconfigutation ip address showing a problem on the network. i am trying to learn more about these thing with a mac thanks


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

ah the internal IP...

Open up the terminal and type in *ifconfig*

It should come up with all the information for that particular computer.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

if you want, you can also go to system preference, then go to network, and look at network status...


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks guys


----------

